# Hurricane Shipment



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Well all the tv stations were expecting (read: hoping) doom and gloom from Hurricane Eduardo. They were instructing people with "non-essential" jobs to stay home from work and stay glued to their station for further updates. Well, I must say I was prepared to weather the storm because I knew UPS was bringing this goodness to my office today. We got a little rain, but no big whoops. I think it was worth coming in for Cameroon Nubs and King B's. What do you think?

View attachment 8222
View attachment 8223
View attachment 8224


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: Very nice. Ive been wanting to try the King B's. I hear they are very good


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn fine smokes you got there!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent haul


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I think it was worth the treacherous drive, very very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:dribble::dribble: King B!!!! Looks tasty Rhonda!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sweet pickups there are you gonna share them with Troy?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!! And those King B's only get better with time!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> I think it was worth the treacherous drive, very very nice


Yeah, it was so treacherous. I'll admit, I did have to use the windshield wipers. Troy and I even switched vehicles for the day so I wouldn't get trapped in high water in my little car. The streets around my office are prone to flooding, but today wouldn't have been a problem.



jitzy said:


> Sweet pickups there are you gonna share them with Troy?


Magic 8 Ball sez: Outlook not so good. So I shook it again and it said: Maybe. I'll stick with that.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet sticks!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I remember the OR King Bs - such a buzz you couldn't find them anywhere!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great pick ups!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

hey that's a great pick up


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

man those look great


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Can't go wrong with AF's Sun Grown. Picking me up a box of the Nubs Thursday  will be my first box of them.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Rhonda--
King B's smoked by the Queen B--Nice


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought we were on a buying freeze? 


It's ON now!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Sweet pickups there are you gonna share them with Troy?


I'll probably have to drop down from the ceiling a'la Tom Cruise and avoid the laser beam detection system .


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I'll probably have to drop down from the ceiling a'la Tom Cruise and avoid the laser beam detection system .


Now that is some funny sh t right there! I love it!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man i think those will help fill up those vinotemp shelfs you just made!!haha!!! they look great!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Gotta love those nub cammies


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great selection to weather any storm!!!!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW excellent score! hurricane smurricane... look at the bright side if it all went to hell after UPS came you would be the happiest stranded guy around


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Very nice .. to bad the hurricane was a whimpy one ....


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> WOW excellent score! hurricane smurricane... look at the bright side if it all went to hell after UPS came you would be the happiest stranded guy around


Well, um, something like that ... kinda sorta. :biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

DAMN, them boxes didnt get blown away by the storm and landed at my house!!!!


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude no way you can smoke all those. Dont worry tho- Ill take some of your hands :dribble::biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

The generosity on this site is simply amazing.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great pickup! Troy, surely Rhonda will share.......


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

well worth it. how on earth did you decide which cigar to smoke first?


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

nice stuff, them things are huge


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I would definately drive to work in a hurricane for those. Of course we don't really have hurricanes in Ferrum, but a heavy snow storm would work.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow great storm debris....finestkind!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Excelent smokes you got there, Rhonda!! Those King B's looking awesome!! :dribble:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Yeah, it was so treacherous. I'll admit, I did have to use the windshield wipers. Troy and I even switched vehicles for the day so I wouldn't get trapped in high water in my little car. The streets around my office are prone to flooding, but today wouldn't have been a problem.
> 
> Magic 8 Ball sez: Outlook not so good. So I shook it again and it said: Maybe. I'll stick with that.


Maybe if you shake the Magic 8 Ball again it will say outlook not so good again, gives you two of three chances for making it go your way. Sorry Troy, gotta stick with the women on this one. :biggrin:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW, Essentials for any hurricane survival kit


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I'll probably have to drop down from the ceiling a'la Tom Cruise and avoid the laser beam detection system .


:roflmao: Just got a visual of this. I'm sure if you ask nicely she will give you a few. lol.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Darren's Godiva said:


> :roflmao:I'm sure if you ask nicely she will give you a few. lol.


Or a favor for a favor. :biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

boomerd35 said:


> I thought we were on a buying freeze?
> 
> It's ON now!


She JUST prepared an fridgeador....even I knew something was up! nice haul!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, very nice indeed. Yummy on those cameroon wrappers


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups! I would brave a hurricane for those!:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Maan Thats A Great Hit Right There


----------

